# RC Labs



## Zipsteak (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey guys,

Not proud to say but I am running RC labs test prop and tren ace (finajet lol...) Currently running 50mg test prop 150mg tren ace ED. I know tren. I used to make it from fina pellets. And i would dose it at 150mg a day for shits and giggles every so often, I felt like i would explode. Ive been slamming so much of this RC finajet (150mg/day) that i should be ready to kill a nun. I dont even have night sweats yet and its been 4 weeks......... 

SAFE TO SAY ITS BUNK. 


Just wanted to let everyone else know. I know this is my second post, but i just joined this forum due to doing some serious thinking about the purity of some of the product ive introduced into my body and realizing how biased and sensored some forums (meso, ironmag, AM) can be.  Just wanted to get this out into an unbiased forum so that it cant be destroyed. 


Im about to order the labmax kit, but its not going to tell me how underdosed it is. 


None of you probably have heard of them or would ever use them as they advertise on sites that are known to scam, sorry to say I did and now I or WE know.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2014)

RC should have stuck with making soda!


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 5, 2014)

With that being said, I also know that the intrinsic metallic taste i get from tren ace is there, but i suspect extreme underdosing of actual hormone. Especially at the price points they offer. Get what you pay for.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 5, 2014)

I like RC cola


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your gear. You're not going to allow it to screw up your pinning schedule from what I gather reading your post? I like that "Never let 'em win" attitude. RC is short for what? What about Meso has you calling it "biased" and has you grouping it with ironman? 
Also, what board is "AM"?


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 5, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Sorry to hear about your gear. You're not going to allow it to screw up your pinning schedule from what I gather reading your post? I like that "Never let 'em win" attitude. RC is short for what? What about Meso has you calling it "biased" and has you grouping it with ironman?
> Also, what board is "AM"?



Hey brother ben, 

RC stands for "Real Crew"....... i cant believe i actually bought from them with that name.. They even attempted to put in an llc LMAO


Im not going to let it interfere with my pinning, but was pretty excited to run 1000mg tren ace a week for the price they had it posted at! 10 bottles later and im pretty sure its nearly half dosed, taking 150mg a day of it and not feeling like true 150mg of fina thats for sure. 

Meso has me calling it biased under the whole idea that they flame bottom of the barrel forums like elite, ironmag etc, but yet they advocate their VIP members getting special this and that from sources or whatever. Just seems like another marketing ploy to get a little fishies attention. 

AM=Anabolic Minds. I also posted on ology for a good few years, that used to be a good place until i ordered from Z. But then again i was 20 years old at the time and was way too eager to learn anything/shoot anything into my ass


----------



## Yaya (Nov 5, 2014)

Anabolicminds is a newbie forum.. mostly pro hormone talk


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 5, 2014)

Zipsteak said:


> Hey brother ben,
> 
> RC stands for "Real Crew"....... i cant believe i actually bought from them with that name.. They even attempted to put in an llc LMAO
> 
> ...



I hear ya. I had the same experience on ology, but with under dosed.  Keep it going if you parted with your bucks, better to have under than nobe at tbis point bro!


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 5, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Anabolicminds is a newbie forum.. mostly pro hormone talk



Yes it is, thus why i havent been on there since i was 20.


----------



## Manski (Nov 5, 2014)

Zipsteak said:


> Hey brother ben,
> 
> RC stands for "Real Crew"....... i cant believe i actually bought from them with that name.. They even attempted to put in an llc LMAO
> 
> ...



Sucks bro, but with your experience you should have known better. You get what you pay for. Labmax has been proven unreliable so I wouldn't bother. As far as Meso, I agree with you. That board is a little rough. Their ok, couple guys on there I do trust but they all like to bash the new guy instead of looking at things from another angle. A bit old school lol.


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 6, 2014)

Manski said:


> Sucks bro, but with your experience you should have known better. You get what you pay for. Labmax has been proven unreliable so I wouldn't bother. As far as Meso, I agree with you. That board is a little rough. Their ok, couple guys on there I do trust but they all like to bash the new guy instead of looking at things from another angle. A bit old school lol.



Well that being said, I also now how cheap it is to home brew and get ahold of raws. Last year there was a huge release of raws to a ton of suppliers, i feel like everyone had them and a lot of lower level labs started up soon after with cheap stuff. I remember prices for 100g test was just over a Bill, turning around and selling those bottles for 80-100 is raping people, thus why i know people can sell it for half that and less and it still be considered legit. Thats my only reasoning behind my logic. If that is even considered logical lol. 

Anyone that homebrews knows the markup on AAS is absurd, literally 99% profit. Hormones are dirt cheap to manufacture, even in the EU with more strict QS.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 6, 2014)

There are labs out there that do not take advantage of people with high prices but lets stay in touch with reality...whats the risk worth to you to put yourself out there and risk possible prison time? How much is your freedom worth? There is risk buying from a source and getting jacked or bunk product. Then if that doesnt happen there is risk it getting caught during shipmemt where now your out your money and possibly being investigated. There is risk in manufacturing the hormone. There is risk in buying the legal supplies to manufacture the hormone. Thats all risk you take even before you try to sell it which is another massive risk. So before you start complaining about prices think about that. 

I do appreciate you posting up your thoughts on a product so others can use it as they wish and possibly avoid the same fate. Thank you for that


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 6, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> There are labs out there that do not take advantage of people with high prices but lets stay in touch with reality...whats the risk worth to you to put yourself out there and risk possible prison time? How much is your freedom worth? There is risk buying from a source and getting jacked or bunk product. Then if that doesnt happen there is risk it getting caught during shipmemt where now your out your money and possibly being investigated. There is risk in manufacturing the hormone. There is risk in buying the legal supplies to manufacture the hormone. Thats all risk you take even before you try to sell it which is another massive risk. So before you start complaining about prices think about that.
> 
> I do appreciate you posting up your thoughts on a product so others can use it as they wish and possibly avoid the same fate. Thank you for that



little paranoid ey


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol you obviously dont know me. I would switch the paranoid word out with smart n'dumb


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 6, 2014)

Considering LE has a lot better things to do than bust individual users, I think Im good on my few cycles a year. Now UGL's pumping their products online is a different story for LE. 

Essentially youre saying that just because labs charge a higher price might only mean that they are more private in terms of who knows about them, and how secure your information is. IF the information you give them is actually your true identity (which ive never given away on money orders or packages).. I just dont really believe that all the way. Ive seen private labs go under and get rolled on just the same as ones based out of the country out of jurisdiction.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 6, 2014)

Im not making a comparison from large labs to very small ones. Im saying that some labs dont charge an arm and a leg for their gear but they still need to make a profit because there is a lot of risk involved and no one is going to do anything for free...especially anything illegal. And I wouldnt be so ignorant to think that buying a personal amount of raw from overseas would  exclude you from the laws watch dogs. Even though its small it is still a controlled substance. Ive seen guys get busted for 5 vials of test...ive also seen guys like yourself order something small and le follows it to deliver, raids them, and gets them on other drugs and/or guns. No one is exempt...but ya your probably more safe then a lab is with the smaller amounts.


----------



## PL18 (Nov 6, 2014)

LE only tracks down about 4% of all drug trade....


----------



## Manski (Nov 6, 2014)

It's a roll of the dice anyway you look at it. As far as pricing, I don't mind paying a fair price for gear(60-80ish/10cc test) if the gear is good and source always reliable. I'm so sick of these sources that are good the first time but not the next. I only cycle twice a year and if I get weak gear it really screws me up for the year.


----------



## anabol69 (Nov 8, 2014)

Isnt RC the fly by night guy MLG?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

Generally law enforcement (with heavily constrained budgets) will absolutely focus on the producer of what ever it is: illegal downloading; substance production. Chasing the consumer (exponential in size relative to the producers) would be time consuming, ineffective and unproductive. Doesn't stop us being scammed however.


----------

